# Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?



## Fangnix (10. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute

Kennt einer von euch einen anderen, leichter zu bindenden Knoten für Geflechtschnüre als den Öherenknoten (auch Weltausstellungsknoten genannt)?
Und wie ist das, wenn ich zwei geflochtene Schüre miteinander verbinden möchte? Gibt es dafür auch Knoten, die halten?

Danke für Antworten.

Fangnix


----------



## Agalatze (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

ich kann dir leider nicht sagen wie der knoten heisst den ich nehme um zwei geflochtene schnüre miteinander zu verknoten, aber es gibt ihn ! ich schätze irgendjemand hier im board wird dir sagen können wie der heisst. ich nehme ihn fürs brandungsangeln um die keulschnur an die hauptschnur zu binden.
gruß agalatze


----------



## Fangnix (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Und wie bindet man den?


----------



## Agalatze (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

na das ist jetzt schwer zu erklären. ich gucke mal nach ob ich irgendwo ne skizze finde.
aber trotzdem schonmal kurz vorweg:
du legst beide schnüre übereinander, machst dann eine schlaufe mit einer schnur, die als stopper dient, wenn du später den rest festziehst. ach ich laß das lieber.
melde mich gleich nochmal wenn ich ne skizze gefunden habe


----------



## KaLeu (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Wenn es nicht gerade eine Verbindung von zwei Schnüren sein soll,
 empfehle ich Knotenlosverbinder.
 Die Dinger sind sehr einfach zu Handhaben und halten wirklich
 einmalig.


----------



## Agalatze (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

sorry ich habe eben nachgesehen aber habe keine skizze gefunden.
ich hoffe dir kann jemand anderes weiter helfen, denn den knoten zu erklären ist unmöglich glaube ich.
die knotenlosverbinder finde ich persönlich nicht so klasse. da lasse ich die finger von.
gruß agalatze


----------



## Garfield0815 (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Guck mal hier
Da sind am Ende auch Knoten für multifile Schnüre.


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Hallo Fangnix,
ich nehme wenn es fix gehen muss die Schnur doppelt,
und mache dann mit der geflochtenen Schnur einen Tönnchen - auch Blutknoten genannt- mit 12 Windungen.
anschliessend nehme ich einen Heißklebestift und versiegel den Knoten.
Achtung nicht zu heiss machen sonst ist die Schnur geschädigt.

R.R.


----------



## Karotte (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Besser als der Blutknoten ist meiner Meinung nach der doppelte Grinnerknoten. Wenn du den mit schön vielen Wicklungen bindest, rutscht der auch bei Geflochtener nicht.


----------



## Franky (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Servus...
Wer Zeit und Geschick hat, kann den Bimini-Twist antüdeln an Wirbel nehmen, oder einen Knoten, der diesem ähnlich und fix zu binden ist!!
Offshore-Swivel-Knoten 
Zum Verbinden 2er Geflechtschnüre nimm mal diesen hier:
Albright-Knoten


----------



## til (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Zwei Geflochtene: Blutkntoen mit Doppelt gelegter Schnur und je 5 Windungen.
Geflochtene ans Öhr: Trilene Knoten mit doppelt gelegter Schnur und 7 windungen ( bei rutschigen Schnüren wie PowerPro und Stroft, sonst reichen auch 3, z.B. bei Fireline oder unbehandelten Dyneemas, muss man im zweifelsfall testen).
Mono (Vorfach, Schlagschnur) an geflochtenen: Albright.
Knotenlosverbinder: nie! Wozu auch?


----------



## Micky Finn (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Ich mach´s wie Franky, eine Schlaufe (Bimini mit 50 Windungen) und nen kleinen Wirbel per Swivel, hält bombenfest.
Geknotete Fireline hat sich bei mir schon öfterst selbst zerschnitten.


----------



## Fangnix (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

@ Franky

Den Offshore-Swivel-Knoten hab ich schon mal gebunden, hielt nicht lange... 
Hab ihn vermutlich unsauber gebunden und seit dem nie wieder benutzt

Der Albright ist doch nur für mono an geflochtene gedacht, oder? Ich hab den noch nie mit zwei geflochtenen Schnüren ausprobiert, hält das?

@til

wie geht dieser Trilene Knoten? Von dem hab ich noch nie was gehört... hat der vielleicht auch einen anderen Namen?


----------



## til (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

googel "trilene Knot" dann siehst du tonnenweise Skizzen, wie man den bindet. Ist auch für Mono der haltbarste Knoten für Öhrverbindungen den ich kenne, wobei dann 3 Windungen reichen.


----------



## Jirko (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

hier isser fangnix #h


----------



## Franky (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Hmm - nochmal eben getestet... Ein paar geflochtene hab ich hier ja nun auch zu liegen... 
Der Albright ist bei einigen Schnüren tatsächlich nicht sonderlich geeignet - Titanit slippt durch - Raptor hält, Fireline hält...
Der Grinnerknoten hält durchaus...


----------



## Fangnix (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

@til
Ich kannte den immer als Doppel- oder verbesserten Clinchknoten...
Ist bei mir Standart bei mono


----------



## til (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Ne, beim cinch geht man (original) nicht 2 mal durchs Öhr, dass ist aber der Trick vom Trilene, denn genau dort ist die schwachstelle bei den anderen Knoten.
Albright muss man gegenebenfalls mit einem "lock" Abschliessen: eine kleine Schlaufe noch mit der dünnen (geflochtenen) um die Dicke (Mono) Schur machen, dann rutscht da nix. Jedenfalls denke ich, wenn das mit PowerPro nicht rutscht, dann auch nicht mit anderen gefl.


----------



## wobbler (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

du kannst verschiedene knoten nehmen....wenn du sekundenkleber nimmst...

also: den knoten  wie albright ..grinner ..palomar oder anderen..machen und aber nicht ganz zusammenziehen.,, dann einen tropfen mittel- oder dicklüssigen sekundenkleber drauf ( vorsicht mit den fingern ! ) und schnell zusammenziehen. so kann er nie mehr slippen oder sich selber durchschneiden.. mache das seit vielen jahren.....


----------



## MaikNorge (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Hallo Mitangler

*Animierte Knoten!!!*Habe hier mal ein paar Knoten unter denen man sich was vorstellen kann.
http://home.no.net/owinther/havfiskekroken/knuter.html

Gruß Maik


----------



## goeddoek (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Moin Mike #h 

Prima Tip, tolle Seite #6 

Und flugs das Ganze als Favorit gespeichert  |supergri


----------



## der Berufsfischer (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

.....


----------



## goeddoek (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*



			
				der Berufsfischer schrieb:
			
		

> jeder angler sollte seine eigenen erfahrungen sammeln. außprobieren so haben es die meißten gelernt. mfg



Kloekschieter, de Du büst  :q :q :q 

Hast natürlich Recht. Aber zum einprägen ist die Seite doch nicht schlecht #6 
Wo wir dabei sind, junger Freund - ist dein Pauker schon wieder krank? Oder was treibst Du dich zu nachtschlafener Zeit im Anglerboard rum ?

Na, ja - besser hier als in der Disko, nich


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Schau mal hier, ob Du einen dieser Knoten gebrauchen kannst.
http://www.modellskipper.de/archive/maritimes_lexikon/index.htm?/archive/maritimes_lexikon/dokumente/knoten_anglerknoten/anglerknoten.htm
oder hier: 
http://www.bunganutlake.org/fishing-knots.htm


----------



## fimo (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Moin,
ich nehme immer für die fireline den oben genannten "trilene Knot" - bloß lege ich die Schnur doppelt. In meinem Buche wird der Knoten seltsamer Weise als "Clinch-Knoten bzw. doppelter Clinch-Knoten" bezeichnet. (Unterschied: vor den Windungen 1 bzw. 2mal durch´s Öhr)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

In dem Link von Garfield0815 der Zebco-Knoten und dem direkten Albright-Link von Franky sieht das aber ziemlich gleich aus, und dem Beschreibungsanfangsversuch von Agalatze nach ist seiner wohl sowas auch  . Für kleine schlanke Knotenverbindungen zweier Schnüre würde ich auch den Barrel-Knoten mit Sekundenkleber an den Windungsenden nehmen, der wickelt auch so in der Art wie ein Knotenlosverbinder.


----------



## til (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Auf mein recht altes posting hin muss ich erwähnen, dass sich der Albright mittlerweile als nutzlos rausgestellt hat bei Fluorocarbon Vorfächern an Geflochtener. Dafür eignet sich der uni-zu-uni oder der Strenknoten besser.


----------



## aho-64 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Tolle Knoten Seite,alles was man braucht.
DANKE dir !#h


----------



## Manol (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Hallo,

Ich habe mal was von dem "DigginSack" Knoten gehört, kennt den von Euch jemand und weiß wie man ihn bindet????


----------



## Alexej1982 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*



Manol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mal was von dem "DigginSack" Knoten gehört, kennt den von Euch jemand und weiß wie man ihn bindet????



so weit ich weiß ist es kein knoten das ist aus dem Film : Kids

da fragt eine junge einen Mann hast du DigginSack 
der andere was?
er wider hast du DigginSack
der Mann wider was ?
der junge ob du ein Dicken Sack hast man??

schaue dir nicht so viele Filme an:q


----------



## Manol (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Knoten mit geflochtener Schnur?*

Richtig MUAHHHHH


----------

